# Maui Jim Sunglasses at Sam's Club



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I wear Costas and know nothing about Maui Jim's but figured I would throw this out there in case anybody does wear them.
I was in Sam's this morning and they have 3 or 4 styles of Maui Jim sunglasses for $140. Looked like plastic frames and lens.
Don't know if this is a bargain or not but generally if it's at Sam's , it's a good deal.


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

What styles were they? the full frames or not? If they are the full frames that's a deal!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I bought a pair a few years back and went down to Apalachicola. I returned them as soon as I got back. Couldn't stand them. Had a funky tint to the lenses and didn't cut down on glare anything like my Costas do.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

stauty trout said:


> What styles were they? the full frames or not? If they are the full frames that's a deal!


I guess you would call them full frames. The frames went around the bottom of the lens.
Speaking of Costas - I have read several disparaging remarks about them on here but let me tell you my experience.
A couple of weeks ago I was doing thru some drawers at home and found a pair of women's Costas with metal frames and blue mirrored lens. The temple arm was broken off. I asked my wife about them and she said she broke them a couple of years ago and put them in the drawer.
I sent them off to Costa along with a check for $11 or $12 (whatever it said on the website) I got an e-mail a week later that said that style had been discontinued and to call them for options. 
I thought "Oh boy, here we go."
I called and a very nice lady said that I can pick any style I want (with the exception of Kenny Chesney and special editions) and any lens for $12. I was really surprised. 
I'm a Costa Del Mar fan.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

welldoya said:


> I guess you would call them full frames. The frames went around the bottom of the lens.
> Speaking of Costas - I have read several disparaging remarks about them on here but let me tell you my experience.
> A couple of weeks ago I was doing thru some drawers at home and found a pair of women's Costas with metal frames and blue mirrored lens. The temple arm was broken off. I asked my wife about them and she said she broke them a couple of years ago and put them in the drawer.
> I sent them off to Costa along with a check for $11 or $12 (whatever it said on the website) I got an e-mail a week later that said that style had been discontinued and to call them for options.
> ...


That's why I stay with them. I have never had a bad experience with their customer service.


----------



## Bayfisher (Jun 7, 2013)

How long is the turn around for repairs on Costa? 2 weeks?


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm not sure about the repair time since mine weren't repaired. But I did hear back from them about a week after sending them in.


----------



## Contender (Apr 4, 2012)

Varies but about 2 weeks, I sent an old pair back prolly 8 years old, like well said they called and said they were discontinued and the lens could not be replaced, pick out a pair and give a few bucks and have some new ones.

I'm a fan, had few problems and I can see fish others don't


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

I have never had a problem with warranty work from costa, always treated me more than fair. And if you are not in a hurry you can find some very good deals on them. I have picked a couple 580's up on ebay for 50-60 bucks. also bought several pair through the years at outcast sale. Just this past year got a pair of corbina 580 amber glass for 80 bucks and they are my new favorites. I enjoy turning family members into fans as well.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

flukedaddy said:


> of corbina 580 amber glass for 80 bucks and they are my new favorites.


This is a *great* frame.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

MrFish said:


> That's why I stay with them. I have never had a bad experience with their customer service.


Always had good service $12 fill out the form send them in and they send you a new pair with a new case.


----------



## whalerjon (May 7, 2010)

Sierratradingpost.com currently has several styles of costas on sale, including Kenny Cheney's. That's where I get all of my glasses.


----------



## Perdido (Oct 4, 2007)

I've got a pair of MJs that I've had for several years and they went back once for warranty repair of the frames. They changed the lenses to something funky and when I called to get my old style they were anything but helpful. The frame has broken twice and super glue is a better choice than their service. I do like the style, kinda Wayfarer in looks, and they fit well, but I would buy a different brand next time. My wife has had several pair over the years with no problems, son and DIL love their Costas.
Perdido


----------



## Gio (May 27, 2012)

I have both MJ and Costas, and have sent back broken frames to both, with equal success. Both ended up cosing around 25 dollars for a new pair.


----------



## whalerjon (May 7, 2010)

Today only, sierratradingpost.com has -35% and free shipping for orders over $100. Lots of sunglasses.
Sunglasses link:

http://www.sierratradingpost.com/s~polarized-sunglasses-for-men/


----------

